# Mini Photo comp 12 sponsored by Auto Detox



## spitfire

*We're back!
*After some weeks now since the last comp we're raring to go again and we have a really special prize awaiting the winner. If the truth be known Maxtor and I are quite jealous that we can't enter. Barry (Baz) from Auto Detox has kindly donated this superb prize which I'm sure you will agree is worth getting out there to capture that winning photograph.










Rules

1. Entrants must have a minimum of 50 posts.
2. All pictures must be a maximum of 800x600 including borders.
3. Picture posted must be you own work.
4. Pictures posted of children must have the expressed permission of parent or guardian.
5. One entry per person only.
6. There will be ten days to post entries and ten days for voting.
7. No discussions will be entered into.
8. At the request of Auto Detox the following will apply to this comp.
*UK postage is included in the prize, if a winner from outside the UK is chosen they will be expected to pay the difference in postage cost* 

As usual, the best ten selected by Maxtor and myself will go on to judging via poll.

Ok, I know your all champing at the bit to get snapping so the theme for this comp will be *Perspective.** ( Perspective )*
Feel free to give a breif explanation if you think your pic needs it. Otherwise let your pic do the talking:thumb:


Good luck to you all. 

Baz, Maxtor and Spitfire. :wave:


----------



## Coops

Nice one guys. Off on holiday to Newquay next week - so will hopefully get an entry in next weekend, if it's not too late.

This one will tide me over til I can take another: Taken in (North) Ibiza last year.


----------



## Edward101

Ill be first out of the blocks then, hopefully this is okay.
A nice vanishing point for perspective


----------



## Mike V

Terrific prize guys!! 










Full size:

__
https://flic.kr/p/4035301717

Edit: temp entry (need to resize)


----------



## ryand

will see what I have, also shooting some stuff this week so will bear this in mind!


----------



## Morph3ous

EDIT: It will not resize on here even though it has on Photobucket?! As per thumbnail...


----------



## AshD

I'll go with that one


----------



## pooma

Will go with this but if I get the chance and can improve I may go with something else


----------



## Pieface876




----------



## spitfire

Just for anyone who's missed it. Comp 12 now live


----------



## Gruffs

Here's mine.

Taken a while ago. But, if you adjust your perspective, it was yesterday :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

Some garden in France, used to belong to someone who painted.........










:thumb:


----------



## gotamintvtr

never entered a comp on here before. heres one of my photo's. this picture was taken at brands hatch while watching some racing. i noticed the opertunity for the shot inbetween races

enjoy and good luck to all










thanks jamie


----------



## Ste T

Stephen


----------



## Maxtor

Bump!:wave:


Maxtor.


----------



## MARKETMAN




----------



## NickTB

Grand Canyon, March 2010


----------



## Maxtor

Gruffs said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> Taken a while ago. But, if you adjust your perspective, it was yesterday :thumb:


I am not sure if it's my end but I can't see a pic fella.

Maxtor.


----------



## byrnes

^^ ditto its not just you


----------



## cortinajim

Heres mine .Taken on this years Lakes Tour


----------



## The Cueball

Maxtor said:


> I am not sure if it's my end but I can't see a pic fella.
> 
> Maxtor.


I thought that was the point??

A kind of joke... It's Gruffs after all!!!!


----------



## Gary-360

Ah go on then, I'll have another go 

A few forks I snapped on my old S7000, entitled "Tine Tunnel"...get it??


----------



## ksm1985

Me taking a photo of an old work mate, Sloy power station overlooking Loch Lomond


----------



## Gruffs

The Cueball said:


> I thought that was the point??
> 
> A kind of joke... It's Gruffs after all!!!!


Oooh you *****.

Careful, I'll ipwn you . :lol::lol::lol:

Looks like photobucket has had a mild case of police callcentre-itis and stopped working.


----------



## Gruffs

Here we go.


----------



## sirGonGon

Heres my entry. Some cracking stuff so far!
What a fantastic prize as well!


----------



## ksm1985

where's that? gruffs
assed carving all that out


----------



## spitfire

ksm1985 said:


> Me taking a photo of an old work mate, Sloy power station overlooking Loch Lomond
> 
> Or
> 
> 7.5ft snow drift on the road up to the top of Glendoe Dam - Fort Augustus


One picture only please.

Gruffs, maybe it would be best starting a new thread with your other pictures. Keep this thread for entrants only. Ta.


----------



## The Cueball

Gruffs said:


> Oooh you *****.
> 
> Careful, I'll ipwn you . :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Looks like photobucket has had a mild case of police callcentre-itis and stopped working.


:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## G900GTI

I dont think this came out to bad considering all the snow that was falling


----------



## mtxfiesta




----------



## NickTB

^^ Love this.


----------



## spitfire

Thanks for the edits gents.:thumb:


----------



## Delboy_Trotter

My Effort. Taken wednesday this week when she (Tornado, the steam loco built from scratch) visited swanage, camera was set to monochrome so no photoshopping, but i like it as its something fairly ordinary taken from a different perspecive.


----------



## Scotch

Sometimes the camera phone ain't too bad










Cheers


----------



## FrazzleTC

This is not edited, as taken by the camera. 








Thanks


----------



## spitfire

You need to resize it Frazzle.


----------



## FrazzleTC

Is that right now Spitfire? Sorry about that.


----------



## .Ryan.

My dog Bronson, titled 'Day Dreaming'


----------



## spitfire

Sorry to be a pain in the bum about this guys but could you all check your picture sizes don't exceed 800x600 including borders as per the rules. There are still one or two oversize. It's simply checked by right clicking on the pic and selecting properties.


----------



## Katana

A little unsure what you mean by perspective, odd angles and viewpoints?
Was hard picking one shot for this, hope i got it right. The white dot is the moon in case the image is too small to tell, flickr doesn't have a 800x* option so it's 500x313.


----------



## Jon Allen

My turn 










Cheers


----------



## Dornrade

Here's mine. A cunning deployment of a vanishing point that i've tried to mirror with the models pose :thumb:
Good luck everyone


----------



## DLC

Here's my attempt....


----------



## technics100

View from the Empire State Building


----------



## Auto Detox

Excellent entries guys keep them coming ! :thumb:

Baz


----------



## wayne_w

Here is my entry..


----------



## Maxtor

Guys, can you all check your photo sizes, any over 800x600 in any way will not be picked for the short-list.

Ta.

Maxtor, Spitfire and Autodetox.


----------



## spitfire

2 days to go


----------



## spitfire

Last day of the comp folks.


----------



## robz

My Entry.


----------



## lego_man

Here is my effort:


----------



## Naranto

Under the stands at Silverstone.


----------



## Maxtor

Last chance saloon guys!:thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## Pandy

My effort (was attempting to focus on the monastery in the background!)


----------



## ozzy

Here is Mine....

"Just a jelly fish all alone"


----------



## richard33dees

Hi, thought I'd have a bash :wave: Calm before the storm, day after this the island was put on tsunami alert due to a massive earth quake in the Indian Ocean.

Rich

hmm picture seems a bit dull now, oh well


----------



## FHAT 1

50th post for me, and a picture to celebrate.


----------



## sirGonGon

Some great entries in here guys! Best of luck to you all :thumb:


----------



## richard33dees

FHAT 1 said:


> 50th post for me, and a picture to celebrate.


same with mine lol, good luck to everyone! some cracking pictures :thumb:


----------



## alankharrison

Not sure if its too late or not but anyway.....


----------



## spitfire

I'll close this at 12 o'clock to give you a chance to get those last minute pics in.:thumb:


----------



## C3LJG




----------



## spitfire

Ok comp closed, thanks to all who posted. Maxtor and I will pick our selection as soon as we can and get them up for voting. Good luck:thumb:


----------



## buckas

doh!

my entry


----------



## Shiny

Oh bugger, i had a great idea for this, i was going take the boys down the park and have one up close and one far away, and try to make it look like one was holding the other in his hand. Just haven't had time. Oh well.


----------



## robz

good luck to all who have entered, Drew, Where is that ? Southwest Wales by any chance? It looks very familiar for some reason...


----------



## Sian

i think the empire state building view is the best one ! although the others are still just as good that one is my favourite


----------



## buckas

robz said:


> good luck to all who have entered, Drew, Where is that ? Southwest Wales by any chance? It looks very familiar for some reason...


yep, the old lifeboat station at Tenby harbour :thumb:

drew


----------



## sirGonGon

When does this go to the voting?


----------



## Auto Detox

FRik said:


> When does this go to the voting?


Spitfire & Maxtor are putting the short list together at the moment, as soon as it's done the voting will get going :thumb:

Thanks
Baz


----------



## sirGonGon

Ah good stuff. Cheers


----------



## Maxtor

Hi all,

First of all a big thanks for all the fantastic photos you posted up. You have caught some cracking images and every photo is a winner in it's own right. :thumb:

Me and Spitfire are having a big time of it trying to sort out the short-list. A few problems will need to be sorted for the next comp, one will be sizes! We have had to exclude a few photos due to size:wall: We did try to make it clear along the way!

Secondly, Myself and Spitfire are quite a distance apart and we are limited to short-list because of Work, shifts et.. and PM's can take up a lot of time to and fro.

Myself and Spitfire do this in our spare time and Baz from Autodetox  gives you the chance to win some Detailing goodies for free! Thanks Baz! :thumb:

So, That said, hopefully the short-list will be up very soon.

Regards.

Maxtor, Spitfire and Autodetox


----------



## Coops

Whenever you're ready Maxtor - we all appreciate the hardwork you put in


----------



## spitfire

Thanks for being patient. Currently at work and using htc.


----------



## spitfire

Ok, Agreed on the final ten. I hope to have this up in the next couple of hours.:thumb:


----------



## spitfire

LOL :lol: Sorry for laughing. I think you've misread the date of that last post. Maxtor is now running these comps. Look out for them or drop him a PM.:thumb:


----------

